# Minolta XE-7 and SRT MC-II



## Brent Link (Apr 23, 2010)

I have recently aquired two Minolta 35mm camera's from my family. One is a very nice XE-7 that was my grandpa's, the second is a SRT MC-II that was my fathers. 

My inquire in this forum regards the SRT MC-II mostly. As for the XE-7 it works great and I only need a few pointers about cleaning and care. The SRT, however, has a few issues. Most in the film advance, it seems that the advance mechanism doesn't always make it a full frame, sometimes it doesn't advance the frame at all (I must admit that when this does happen I get some really neat, though overexposed, superimposed shots). Another issue is, I noticed that the in-site speed indicator within the viewfinder is seriously off, resulting in over or under exposed pictures. Also, though I've tried a variety of different speed films in the it seems that no matter the speed, my results vary from grainy to seriously grainy. Is that just a characteristic of the camera?

Does anyone on here happen to own, or have previously used, either of these cameras and can offer me some insight on them?

Thanks truly!


----------



## Brent Link (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## compur (Apr 23, 2010)

Brent Link said:


> The SRT, however, has a few issues. Most in the film advance, it seems that the advance mechanism doesn't always make it a full frame, sometimes it doesn't advance the frame at all ...



The film advance problem with your SRT indicates professional service is
needed which will likely cost more than finding another body in good working 
condition.



> ... my results vary from grainy to seriously grainy. Is that just a characteristic of the camera?


No, it isn't.  The camera, when working correctly and used properly, is
capable of beautiful photos.


----------



## Brent Link (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, compur for your input. As for the professional service, I do have a close friend that works for Konica/Minolta in an older established shop. I asked him to ask some of the older guys there if they would be willing to look at for me. Hopefully they can fix with little to no cost. If not I'll just put it away as a keepsake from my father. Thanks once again for your insight.


----------



## Early (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats on the XE-7.  Nice camera when the meter is calibrated correctly.

I agree with Compur on the SRT.  It's better to find a good replacement.  You can also upgrade to the 102 or 202, either of which show both shutter and aperture in the view finder and allow intention multiple exposure.  Some 102's even have mirror lock up.


----------

